# Nothingland down for maintenance!!



## Algolei (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh no!  Run!


----------



## Bagpuss (Nov 3, 2004)

Strange don't think its anything to do with the election  :\ 



> We've turned the forums off for maintenance. Go read some election results or just watch both sides act like (censored for Eric Gran).




I guess everyone has their limits.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 3, 2004)

That was my first thought.  But then my second thought was, "Nah, they'd proudly admit it if that was the reason!"


----------



## Chacal (Nov 3, 2004)

They did it on purpose, I'm sure !
Bad bad Ratatosk and Margo, how dare they restrict our right of free speech like that ?


[EDIT] It's working again. I guess 'll not have to sue them [/edit]
Chacal


----------



## diaglo (Nov 3, 2004)

mang,

i went out last night to avoid the election results... and i run into them here and Nothingland.


they wouldn't even serve me alcohol last night with my dinner b/c of the st00pid elections.


----------



## Bagpuss (Nov 3, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> they wouldn't even serve me alcohol last night with my dinner b/c of the st00pid elections.




  You are kidding?


----------



## diaglo (Nov 3, 2004)

Bagpuss said:
			
		

> You are kidding?




you call getting the DDTs in a restaurant kidding.  

seriously, there is some st00pid law on the books here... that states they couldn't serve alcohol while the polls were open.

7am until 7pm.

i had to go home afterwards and fix myself a scotch.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 3, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you call getting the DDTs in a restaurant kidding.
> 
> seriously, there is some st00pid law on the books here... that states they couldn't serve alcohol while the polls were open.
> 
> ...




Wow, I feel your pain man... that's barbaric!  

Folks, knowing diaglo as I do... HE AIN'T KIDDIN'... no beer with dinner just _might_ constitute a crisis...


----------



## BOZ (Nov 3, 2004)

umm... hmm...  maybe that's to keep you from being sloppy and voting for the candidate you don't like? (oops, my hand slipped!)

or, maybe to keep people from getting drunk and fighting over it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2004)

A Nothingland down thread here on ENworld...  Imagine the irony...


----------



## BOZ (Nov 4, 2004)

you'll find a lot more of those on NTL than you will here.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> A Nothingland down thread here on ENworld...  Imagine the irony...



Thanks!


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 5, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> you'll find a lot more of those on NTL than you will here.




Kinda hard to find anything on NTL since they kicked the outside world out of their site.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually, Nuthinland is full of outsiders.  We kicked out the _inside_ world.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 5, 2004)

Implying something Angolei?  I left, I wasn't thrown out (though it wouldn't surprise me if the account was banned - I dunno, haven't checked). The reason I left is because I no longer liked the place.  If you do that's fine.  To each his own.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 5, 2004)

Uhhhhhhhh....  What? :\ 

You left?

You were there?

Hi.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 5, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Uhhhhhhhh....  What? :\
> 
> You left?
> 
> ...





dorps a big clue on mr potato head's red shoes....

pssttt... he was Spoony


----------



## BOZ (Nov 5, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Kinda hard to find anything on NTL since they kicked the outside world out of their site.




actually, i think "ENWorld is down" threads often appear in the "newbie room", which anyone can look at.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 6, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> dorps a big clue on mr potato head's red shoes....
> 
> pssttt... he was Spoony



Whaaaaaaat?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

(  sorry  )

Hi SpoonyBard!  I've missed you.  You'll always be "one of them" to me.  (I'd say "one of us" but I'm not one of you.  Er, them.  There's only one of us, and I'm them.  Him.  I am, me.  Us that is.)


----------



## Algolei (Nov 6, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> actually, i think "ENWorld is down" threads often appear in the "newbie room", which anyone can look at.



The newbie room went away.  I have no idea why.  The Rat and the Margo seem to be working on something, but I have no insider information, nor can I fathom the minor clues without dipping deep into speculation.  And I keep my speculation in my paranoia bucket, so there's really no point looking in _there_ for any kind of reasoning.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 6, 2004)

Heh heh heh...

Oh well, their board, their business.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 6, 2004)

Do you post teh poetry on ENWorld or...?  Or.  Or something, I dunno what.  (Star Trek's on! can't finish complete sen...!)

Beat that Andorian, Spock, he's a spy!!


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 6, 2004)

No, I've actually never posted poetry on ENWorld. Indeed here lately I've been so busy with coding I haven't had time to turn around.  Oh well, I enjoy it.    

EDIT: Correction I have, but much more rarely than on NTL.  The last time was the eulogy I wrote for Ryan ("Angelsboi")


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 6, 2004)

As a point of order, WHY are Nothingland threads still kosher over here, if they have  gone to an exclusive membership?

I'd always thought that NL was tolerated on EN World because it was an outlet for EN Worlders who wanted a more raw experience?
Now that they have to go perform like a circus monkey & entertain TPTB to gain access (if they're "lucky"), why is that board given favored treatment here still?

BTW: NL is as always free to grouse over simple questions /facts/ opinions like these on _their_ board, but it would be more effective and courageous to post replies _here_.

As SN says himself, 







> Here we are again, back with the power of Mjolnir and more venom than a pit of vipers. Before you mongoloids out there start asking stupid questions about Nothingland, let's get one thing nice and sparkling clear:
> 
> We reserve the right to ban anybody at any time, for any reason.
> 
> ...



That doesn't exactly sound like the kind of place that should be supported by ENWorld, but that's just my opinion.
Which is apparently not allowed. 
Even though NL is continually critical of ENWorld, and is known for their thick-skinned, raw style, it's not OK to have an opinion of NL that is not favorable and tolerant of their exclusivity. Odd.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 6, 2004)

Didn't get let in, huh?    

To be serious, Nothingland hasn't been the "adult side" of EN World for quite some time. We share a moderate amount of members, but they're steering their own course to the type of board that Ratatosk personally wants. I say more power to them, and I have no doubt that they'll attract the kind of members who fit in best there.

As a result, we haven't used Nothingland / Nutkinland as our exclusive outage information source for at least six months. If this site goes down, we post details on rpg.net, Monte's forums, Nothingland, the Rat Bastard Boards, and Randomling's House. 

I still like it fine, and I'm not sure I understand the bitterness. This thread is in Off Topic - as it should be - and I see nothing wrong with it at all. We have the same sorts of threads periodically when other message boards go down. Whatever your personal opinion may be, a thread like this is "kosher" because there's no reason for it to be moderated; it's friendly and occasionally funny. If any rules were broken in a thread like this, such as personal insults, we'd respond appropriately.

It's also worth noting that we don't tolerate inter-board wars or vendettas. Ratatosk and I are fully in agreement on this, and I have no interest in letting EN World be used as a launching point for nastiness against Nothingland. . . and vice versa.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 6, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> As a point of order, WHY are Nothingland threads still kosher over here, if they have  gone to an exclusive membership?




hmm... only a matter of time before things get interesting in this thread, now...


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 7, 2004)

If they get interesting then I assure you P-kitty knows where the banhammer is.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 7, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> To be serious, Nothingland hasn't been the "adult side" of EN World for quite some time. We share a moderate amount of members, but they're steering their own course to the type of board that Ratatosk personally wants. I say more power to them,



Thanks for the rationale response, Pcat. I hadn't noticed announcements about other boards - I easily could have missed them.

I'm glad to hear that it sounds like ENWorld has distanced themselves from NL. 
I agree in 'more power to them',  as long as the nastiness is kept over there.
The 2 boards are way too different in approach and philosophy now to tolerate a board of exclusivity.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 7, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> If they get interesting then I assure you P-kitty knows where the banhammer is.




or, it could be the opposite of interesting?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 8, 2004)

Hee hee, it is dying, but it's also the weekend.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 8, 2004)

I was gonna _let_ it die.  

Rat says Nothingland is currently under some form of construction, and that's why no new registrations are being allowed.

Vetting was required because too many people were joining just to spam the place up.  (I made this lie up just now on the spur of the moment.)

I am not an official spokesperson.  Or an unofficial one either.  I'm just rambling my incoherent thoughts.

But I do know why Reaper doesn't like Nothingland.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 8, 2004)

As do I - it's hardly a secret - but I digress...

Maybe Topher should install an "invitation" hack that would keep new accounts from being activated until a certain number of existing (presumably senior) members approved them.  That seems to be the direction they want to go.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 8, 2004)

it was kind of like that the last i looked, although informally.  enough people said "ah, you're cool" and the mods would let em in.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 8, 2004)

But first we beat them because...wait, "we're jerks" wasn't the reason I was going for.  Um...oh yeah!  To "acclimate them to the site!"

(I think the Rat got tired of the whinier members PMing him to complain about other posters being mean to them.  ) (I think I've just mocked some people, but not being in the loop I have no idea who I may be upsetting.  Isn't that cool?  Perhaps one day, I'll be walking down the hall in the old folks home, and some perturbed wrinkly meatbag will leap out, stab me with a pen, and shout:  "That's for being mean to me that one time!")

( :\ I have weird dreams.)


----------



## diaglo (Nov 8, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> But first we beat them because...wait, "we're jerks" wasn't the reason I was going for.  Um...oh yeah!  To "acclimate them to the site!"
> 
> (I think the Rat got tired of the whinier members PMing him to complain about other posters being mean to them.  ) (I think I've just mocked some people, but not being in the loop I have no idea who I may be upsetting.  Isn't that cool?  Perhaps one day, I'll be walking down the hall in the old folks home, and some perturbed wrinkly meatbag will leap out, stab me with a pen, and shout:  "That's for being mean to me that one time!")
> 
> ( :\ I have weird dreams.)




i'll stab you with my d4. you invited unto that board.

and for some reason they never got rid of my account.  


edit: but ain't payback grand. i bought you a community supporter account over here.... so nyeener, nyeener, nyeener... suffer the wrath of diaglo...


----------



## Algolei (Nov 9, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> and for some reason they never got rid of my account.



Because you post at least once a month.  Suckah!


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 9, 2004)

It is so weird reading this thread.
I don't realy have anything else to say.
You may continue.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 9, 2004)

_Okay!_

I can't get on Nothingland again.  Keep getting an error message.  And I had something important to post, too!*








*no I didn't


----------



## diaglo (Nov 9, 2004)

ditto.

i had an ENWurld is down thread on the dragonsfoot.org boards forever.

but i stopped going there.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 9, 2004)

Really?  You stopped going to ENWurld?  When?  Why?  How?


----------



## Chacal (Nov 9, 2004)

Bwaah
NTL is down again !
I'm sure it's a conspiration to make me work today. 


Chacal


----------



## Algolei (Nov 9, 2004)

You work on Sundays, Chacal?  What're you, a minister?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 9, 2004)

Sunday? It's Tuesday Potatoe-head.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 9, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> You work on Sundays, Chacal?  What're you, a minister?



Is there some alternate reality thingy going on here in the Peg? Cause if not I am at work and should be at home.
Me is so confused...


----------



## Algolei (Nov 9, 2004)

What do you mean, it's Tuesday?  How can it be?  Yesterday was Saturday.  I watched NFL football.  The Vikings lost to the--.... No, wait, that can't be right.  The Vikings aren't playing until Monday.

 :\ 

_crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

*runs off to work*


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 9, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> stuff including old main page.




But of course NTL has morphed again.
New main page:


			
				mainpage of NTL said:
			
		

> Welcome to Nothingland, where you can discuss absolutely everything about absolutely anything. It's the last outspoken bastion of truth left in the world today. Contained within our forums are mind-blowing glimpses of reality as it really is.
> 
> Our registered users are an online tribe of philosophers, theologians, magicians, scientists, artists, clowns, and similar maniacs.
> 
> ...


----------



## BOZ (Nov 9, 2004)

ooh neat.    do they still have the nekkid b00bies on every page, or can i actually visit while at work?


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 9, 2004)

sight is curently work safe.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 9, 2004)

woohoo!  now if i only had TIME to look at it at work.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah, the place is all lollipops and Freudians lips now.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 11, 2004)

Not that my opinion means a hill of beans to TPTB over there, and not that this incarnation will necessary last, but I try to give positive observations as well as negative feedback, and this current direction looks like a much better one.
More in line with what it seemed to be evolving towards. 
Especially the line "So remember NTL doesn't = teh hate at all times."

I for one would welcome a NTL that wasn't all about the hate.


----------



## Berandor (Nov 11, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Not that my opinion means a hill of beans to TPTB over there, and not that this incarnation will necessary last, but I try to give positive observations as well as negative feedback, and this current direction looks like a much better one.
> More in line with what it seemed to be evolving towards.
> Especially the line "So remember NTL doesn't = teh hate at all times."
> 
> I for one would welcome a NTL that wasn't all about the hate.



 hey - we're also about hazing!


----------



## A2Z (Nov 11, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Not that my opinion means a hill of beans to TPTB over there, and not that this incarnation will necessary last, but I try to give positive observations as well as negative feedback, and this current direction looks like a much better one.



So stop giving it, stop whining and walk away already.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> I for one would welcome a NTL that wasn't all about the hate.



When was it ever? Seriously NL was never 'all about teh hate'. Not once, not ever. Sure we rag on some people. A lot. Like yourself, but it's never without reason. And to act like there's never been anything more to it than that is just foolish. If you go there looking for trouble that's what you're going to get. But if you're looking to have fun and talk about just about anything then that's what you'll get. A lot of people go there and a lot of people like it there. There must be something to that.


----------



## Droid101 (Nov 11, 2004)

This thread is making my head spin.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 12, 2004)

Man, I need to get back into there...you all need to fear for your daughters again.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 12, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Seriously NL was never 'all about teh hate'.



But, um...can I, um...y'know.  Can I still hate _you?_


----------



## A2Z (Nov 12, 2004)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Man, I need to get back into there...you all need to fear for your daughters again.



I believe registration is now open again to any who want it. No hazing required.


			
				Algolei said:
			
		

> But, um...can I, um...y'know.  Can I still hate _you?_



Come on then Mr Potato Head! I need something to go with my steak!


----------



## BOZ (Nov 12, 2004)

why all the hate, sally?


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 13, 2004)

To get topic back on subject. 
Wah Wah it is down this AM.
Oh well there is still ENWorld and various websights to keep me busy at work for the time being. Of course I do have House of Chains sitting next to me and only a couple hundred more pages to go . Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm to surf or not to surf that is the question.


----------



## ASH (Nov 13, 2004)

Yah, I cant get on either... No error message or anything...Just wont connect... damnnit.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 13, 2004)

how disheartening...


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 13, 2004)

You see, you're trying to reach Nothingland... and the site is currently NeckfaceLand. 

EDIT - _was_ NeckfaceLand. It was probably down briefly because they changed it back.

I can connect just fine.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 13, 2004)

they changed it back because they caught you looking at it.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 13, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Algolei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> why all the hate, sally?



Hey, I was just asking for _permission!_  Y'know, probin' the boundaries and whatnot.  Sniffing the air.  Dipping in a toe, but still fully clothed.  One ping please, Mr. Navigator.  Checkin' the map.  Looking for the fire exits before watching the film.  Making sure the First Aid kit is fully stocked, double-checking the fire extinguishers.  Sharpening the hooks but not attaching the bait.  Making sure there's water in the ice cube trays.  Charging the emergency batteries.  Oiling the gun.  Cleaning the kitchen counter in case cooking occurs.  Squeezing the bread to see if it's fresh.  Greasing the wheels.  Buying a backup ink cartridge.  Christmas shopping in May.  Shaving my belly but hoping it's just gas.  Snappin' on the rubber glove just 'cause I'm forty.  Replacing the condom in my wallet.  Waxing my legs on a Tuesday.  Stocking the freezer with french fries.  Renewing my meteor insurance.

Guess I should've been clearer, sorry.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Nov 13, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Especially the line "So remember NTL doesn't = teh hate at all times."



'Cept I didn't actually write that. Seems Felonious Ntent is putting words in my mouth when what I could really go for is a caramel apple. Man, I haven't had one of those in ages.



> I for one would welcome a NTL that wasn't all about the hate.



Fortunately NTL isn't all about _anything_, hence the name "Nothingland." Besides, if our site ever becomes too unbearable just wait a few months and see if we aren't about something else entirely.

Now here's some advice for anybody who's wasted their time fuming about what goes on over at Nothingland: don't take us too seriously. I don't. My wife doesn't. Why should you? I mean if you honestly have some kind of problem with what we say or do over there, you've probably given that board much, much more credit than it or any of its previous incarnations (Nutkinland, Dreadful and Sinister, A Murder of Ravens, etc.) ever deserved.

To the best of my knowledge our members aren't spamming other people's forums with invites to come join us, and I think our policy against board invasions is very clear. Sure, Eric Noah or Adlon may not approve of what we say or do at Nothingland -- and that's an understatement if ever there was one -- but I don't think either of them could ever accuse us of making trouble for their respective communities. As for Morrus, I think he and I both know we've got each other's back. My wife has his back too, but we're all consenting adults and what the three of us do when our backs get together is really nobody's business.

Like Frederick E. Perl said, "I am not in this world to live up to your expectations, and you are not in this world to live up to mine. You are you, and I am I, and if by chance we find each other, it's beautiful."

Can ya dig it?


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Nov 13, 2004)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> 'Cept I didn't actually write that. Seems Felonious Ntent is putting words in my mouth when what I could really go for is a caramel apple. Man, I haven't had one of those in ages.




Hey man wasn't tryin' ta put words in your mouth. Just trying to point out NTL is not all about teh hate as many seem to think or say. I am getting sick of it.

I haven't had a caramel apple in ages either.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, me neither.  Last time I had a candy apple...gosh, must've been in the early 80s.  At a farming fair!

No WONDER I've been so unhappy for the last 20 years!!


----------



## Tobold Hornblower (Nov 13, 2004)

While putting on a hat is great fun, that place should be avoided.  They steal a poster's thin gland over there, and I'm already too fat.

_puff, puff, blooooooooow_


----------



## Algolei (Nov 14, 2004)

Must be all the Toblerones you eat, Mr. Cornblower.


----------



## Megamieuwsel (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey!
I NEVER had a caramel apple in my entire life.
I feel left out.

*blinks.....*

HOLY MAGOLLY!!!!
My account's still here?!?!?!?!?!

Don' t you guys EVER clean out your database?!?!?!?!


----------



## Algolei (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow, Megamegamega, that was your first post!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 14, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Wow, Megamegamega, that was your first post!



Hmm, time to check the Player's Handbook and see if the spell miracle covers this situation.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 15, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Wow, me neither.  Last time I had a candy apple...gosh, must've been in the early 80s.




same here. but that was the last time they were any good too.

now the only caramel apples i can have are coated in suckherin, dexie'smidnightrunners or fuctose. i hat fake sugar.


----------



## Megamieuwsel (Nov 15, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Wow, Megamegamega, that was your first post!



Telling 'bout how long I haven't posted here ; My grand total of 2 (=two) previous posts on this board must've fallen off the page a couple o'years ago....(One was in a thread by RangerWicket and the other in thread , where some retard spouted some garbage about the so-called supernatural abillities of katanas.(He didm't even know , "katana" just means "sword".....)


----------



## Dave G (Nov 15, 2004)

If Nothingland was all about the hate, why would I be there?

I'm all about the love baby! 

--poster formerly known as BillyBeanbag.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 15, 2004)

Nothingland is only about a bunch of lunatics spouting off about every subject imaginable (and some I'd rather not imagine).

That's why I like it...


----------



## Algolei (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, I for one think it is a horrid place.  And though I'm sure no one here will agree with me, I think the US government, Microsoft, and Reapersaurus should get together and pay Nofatgland a really big pile of money to shut down.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 16, 2004)

i want to move in, but they are asking too much for rent.


----------



## Scutisorex (Nov 17, 2004)

You know, sometimes I enjoy seeing these threads so I can wax poetic about the board that I love so much, Nutkinnothingneckfaceland. For those who have been there, I go by the handle of Scutisorex Shrewlord and let me tell you... when you see that I've posted something, you can bet that it will be insightful, good-humored, and full of the kind of loving friendliness than Nutkinnothingneckfaceland users expect. I stay mostly in the political forums. Why? Because there's no better place this side of democraticunderground or freerepublic to get honest, unbiased commentary on the important topics of the day. You can rest assured that your posts will be treated with respect by all the Nutkinnothingneckfaceland regulars; folks like me, Leopold, Cyberzombie, Dr. NRG, Atticus... I gotta gloat a bit people... you can't find a more amiable community on the internet than Nutkinnothingneckfaceland. 

Sure, in the past there have been issues with some users, and those users have either left quietly or gone off to other sites to whine incessantly... but that's the minority. I mean, where else can you get banned with a good-natured can of Zyklon to the face?  

Best part, you can come back even if you get banned. The good folks at Nutkinnothingneckfaceland like it when you come back and bring more joy into our community, already bursting with levity.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 17, 2004)

I really wish I had a killnme smiley right about now.

I know that NTL wasn't always about the hate.  But when I left that seemed to be the motiff of the hour.  I'm sorry, but it's hard to get any other reading from the "boot camp" and the rampant Nazi symbolism that is (was?) being used.

Being kicked into the boot camp made me re-evaluate why I hung around.  I came to the conclusion that I *was not wanted.* So I left.

Are there hard feelings? Some - I'd be lying if I said otherwise, but I felt it was the right decision to make. As I said in my last post there - I don't need the extra stress. I got fired from my job the same day.  The last thing I really needed to deal with was individuals who where happily heckling me when weeks before they were (supposedly) friends. It's not the posters that hate my guts that got to me.  A2Z for instance did and I assume still does hate me.  That's fine - I can respect that.  It's the two-faced behavior that I can't respect and really don't want to deal with.

I shared more than a couple of things with NTL that I haven't shared with any other community. Will I ever reach that comfort level with any other group?  I doubt it.  There were some good times to be had there and I imagine there still are; but for others - not for me. I am uninvited and unwanted there, and I'll just have to live with it.


----------



## Scutisorex (Nov 17, 2004)

If it makes you feel better, I wasn't invited here either. Although, to be fair, Piratecat does want my manbabies. I guess that counts for something other than pillowtalk.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 17, 2004)

I have seven faces.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 17, 2004)

Heh heh heh 

Seriously though - there's quite a bit of different between being uninvited and appearing after it's been implied through behavior that you leave. The former case is acceptable, especially where there exists an open invitation.  The latter is not - at least not to my sensibilities.


----------



## Scutisorex (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, I don't know the peculiarities of your situation but I do know that a good number of regular users got drop-kicked into Boot Camp for a few days, mostly as a jab in the ribs if you know what I mean. Most folks took it in stride as one of those strange things than happens on that board from time to time. There's no right or wrong, and honestly there's no reason for you to spend time somewhere you are uncomfortable. Like glory holes. Sorry, bad trucker humor. I'm really a nice guy. The doc tells me positive reinforcement makes the voices go away.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 17, 2004)

unless the big rat himself or Mrs. Shreck actually said something official to you that i'm not aware of, spoony, it was probably nothing more than a handful of disgruntled users with a bone to pick who were doing their best (and succeeding) to make you miserable.  in fact, for most people who leave NTL in shock and horror and anger and sadness, that seems to be the case.  some people tend to let what amounts to be 2-5 jerks scare them off and assume that the whole board hates them.

that's some people, that is.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 17, 2004)

I remember when everyone hated me and I left for a couple of months.  (Not from Nothingland, though; from home.  When I was 8.)

My own trick is to laugh off all the so-called anger, hate, and hurt feelings.  Well, it isn't really a "trick"--more like a "condition."  Or "syndrome," if you will.  "Mental deficiency" even.


----------



## Chacal (Nov 17, 2004)

Oooh, it's turned out for maintenance ...

I always have mixed feelings during these interruptions. 
I'm grumbling because I can't read and post, but I wonder what new cool change they will do.

I hope it's not just  maintenance. 

[EDIT ] It was just for maintenance, no apparent cool change, but it was quick so I forgive them [/edit]

Chacal


----------



## diaglo (Nov 17, 2004)

postus interruptus... i was in midpost trying to reply to Scut in the politics...

me and politics who am i kidding. we go together like army men and a lit stove top.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Nov 17, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Being kicked into the boot camp made me re-evaluate why I hung around.  I came to the conclusion that I *was not wanted.* So I left.



Somebody needs to tell one of my best friends that he wasn't wanted either. We stuck Keeper of Secrets in the now defunct Boot Camp forum for a few days too. I think he was spelling the board's name wrong.

Hmm... on second thought, don't anybody tell Keeper because I'm gonna be in his wedding, and judging from his engagement party last weekend there will be a _lot_ of booze at the reception.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 17, 2004)

Hmm.. Ok, point taken - I let my skin get too thin.

Marriage, Booze??  Sounds like fun.

I'll come back, eventually, but under a new name (and not today - that'd be too obvious).


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 17, 2004)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> Somebody needs to tell one of my best friends...




You, Sir, have a way with words.


----------



## Henry (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't go there too often, myself, but it's more along the lines of real-life interruptions and business on ENWorld more than anything. When I do, it's because discussing politics and religion with a bunch of gamers is a COMPLETELY different experience for me than discussing with non-gamers. Couple that with the fact that several people that I used to consider good acquaintences only hang out at NTL any more, and it's a chance to touch base with them.

Also, someone has to keep Cyberzombie honest about THE GREATEST MODULE THAT EVER EXISTED, the GDQ series.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 17, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Also, someone has to keep Cyberzombie honest about THE GREATEST MODULE THAT EVER EXISTED, the GDQ series.





Henry,

don't make me open my can of hat on you.

everyone knows B1 In Search of the Unknown Rulz..


----------



## BOZ (Nov 17, 2004)

congrats to KoS and whirligig!


----------



## Algolei (Nov 18, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I'll come back, eventually, but under a new name (and not today - that'd be too obvious).



Unless you convinced everyone somehow that you wouldn't come back today.  But, hmm, how could you possibly do that?...


----------



## A2Z (Nov 19, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Are there hard feelings? Some - I'd be lying if I said otherwise, but I felt it was the right decision to make. As I said in my last post there - I don't need the extra stress. I got fired from my job the same day.  The last thing I really needed to deal with was individuals who where happily heckling me when weeks before they were (supposedly) friends. It's not the posters that hate my guts that got to me.  A2Z for instance did and I assume still does hate me.  That's fine - I can respect that.  It's the two-faced behavior that I can't respect and really don't want to deal with.



Sigh. I'm going to tell you the same thing I told DDK/Monkey Boy. If you act like a dramaqueen or do something stupid on En World or NTL I'm going to call you on it. Probably over and over. And over. It doesn't mean I hate you. Sure I'm probably never going to sit down and have a drink with you but neither am I going to run you over if I see you walking along the street. You've been at Nothingland long enough now to know how things are, and if you can't take it yet you probably shouldn't be there. This is especially true for you, who've been so quick to make fun of other users. The bottom line is this; don't take NTL so seriously. Ever. You've been told this before and you'll probably be told again.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 20, 2004)

Atozed said:
			
		

> *lies*



Liar.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 20, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Lair.




no that is Layer... like onions.

Lairs are where dragons be... i don't think AltoidZ is a dragon... but if he is.. hiya A.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 20, 2004)

i wouldn't mess with him, he's _dangerously_ cheesy.


----------



## Algolei (Nov 21, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Lairs are where dragons be... i don't think AltoidZ is a dragon... but if he is.. hiya A.



No, it's "% liar," I just looked it up.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 23, 2004)

There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Gadodel (Nov 23, 2004)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> Fortunately NTL isn't all about _anything_, hence the name "Nothingland." Besides, if our site ever becomes too unbearable just wait a few months and see if we aren't about something else entirely.
> 
> Now here's some advice for anybody who's wasted their time fuming about what goes on over at Nothingland: don't take us too seriously. I don't. My wife doesn't. Why should you? I mean if you honestly have some kind of problem with what we say or do over there, you've probably given that board much, much more credit than....




Y'all can't take a prank very well; though.  I probed the boundaries by pushing the AntiBushies as PCD.  My Wyrdworks name was mistaken to be a Croathian Alt.  Sorry bout that...oops.  I had a lot fun with my "I just want to be friends thread'...some caught onto the schtick, others didn't.  That was a good one.  Then I did the whole money thing.  Not once did anyone stop to think: 'He has to be messing with us!'.  The politics and religion debates were boring me, so the topic of money presented a good chance to pull one off.  Stuperhero was the only that sensed something wasn't right.  I really like the pic that Powerworddumb posted.  1000 posts later and someone was still trying to kick me in the junk and take my wallet.  

Banned three times from Nothingland.  woot!!!

It is a badge of honor.

Oh, on a serious note: I hope there isn't any hard feelings...


----------



## Droid101 (Nov 23, 2004)

Gadodel said:
			
		

> Banned three times from Nothingland.  woot!!!



That is pretty impressive.

Wanna make it four?


----------



## A2Z (Nov 23, 2004)

Gadodel said:
			
		

> Y'all can't take a prank very well; though.  I probed the boundaries by pushing the AntiBushies as PCD.  My Wyrdworks name was mistaken to be a Croathian Alt.  Sorry bout that...oops.  I had a lot fun with my "I just want to be friends thread'...some caught onto the schtick, others didn't.  That was a good one.  Then I did the whole money thing.  Not once did anyone stop to think: 'He has to be messing with us!'.  The politics and religion debates were boring me, so the topic of money presented a good chance to pull one off.  Stuperhero was the only that sensed something wasn't right.  I really like the pic that Powerworddumb posted.  1000 posts later and someone was still trying to kick me in the junk and take my wallet.
> 
> Banned three times from Nothingland.  woot!!!
> 
> ...



WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!?


----------



## Algolei (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm still waiting for that dollar, y'know, Galadon.


----------



## Orblivia (Nov 24, 2004)

So it was all on purpose?

*cues the Mentos intro music*

The Freshmaker!



*_____________________________________
Love slaves for Morrus!*


----------

